
Ask HN: Looking for someone who give startup growth advice, can pay hourly - RushiSushi
Looking for experts and&#x2F;or experienced people who can give me advice for a B2B startup specifically looking for growth advice. Open to paying them hourly for the advice&#x2F;call. Any feedback&#x2F;suggestions are greatly appreciated.
======
JSeymourATL
Ask WHO would know the individual with the specific experience/expertise I
need?

Linkedin and Catalant are good resources to find these people.

